# Rolleicord Ia: Getting Started?



## jwall704 (Aug 24, 2007)

*I just bought myself a Rolleicord Ia to teach myself how to use a TLR camera, but info on the basics for this camera are pretty limited. I figured out how to load the film, but I am a little fuzzy on how far I need to wind to advance from frame to frame on the film. Also, it would be really helpful if someone had a description for each of the knobs and levers on this camera (or as close as possible). I see how to set the f-stop and the shutter speed, and how to actually take the picture. But I've been reading online and other models of the Rollei say there is supposed to be a counting mechanism for the film - I don't see one on this camera. Is there supposed to be one? Any advice or info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!*


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 24, 2007)

If everything is working ok then you shouldn't need to worry about how far to wind to advance from frame to frame; the mechanism should stop at the appropriate point. The counter should on the right hand side (assuming you have the lens pointing away from you), at the top of the side above the winder. It's a very small circular window.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 1, 2007)

JW, some Rollei cameras have a 'feeler' part underneath a roller inside the camera. In other words you need to put the paper film leader between the feeler part and the regular roller before taking it to the take-up spool. Winding film then is done about 3/4 of a full turn, then close camera and advance film until it stops. That would be frame 1. 

Here is a manual for a Rolleicord III, I think it will work:

RolleicordIII


----------

